# EOLine Video Tutorial



## byu (Jun 17, 2009)

Requested by 4weeksAndImSub60.

Part 1: Determining Orientation of Edges





Part 2: Solving the EOLine





I teach the Orient-Then-Permute-DF and DB edges method, although I do mention to look at the DF and DB edges near the end of the EO to see where they are and how to get them to position, and maybe even make a move or two to help them.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

A few questions...
For edge recognition, do you use R/L and then M slice, or do you use U/D then E slice? And do you always do one fixed line, or can you do a G/B and R/O white line? I think it's worth mentioning that a y rotation sometimes make EOline a lot easier, and it flips all E slice edges from U or D and flips all U or D edges from the E slice.


----------



## byu (Jun 17, 2009)

I personally use U/D then E slice, as you can tell from the first video. I always do a G/B line, it makes things a lot faster for me if I don't have to worry in my inspection whether to do a G/B line or an R/O line.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. Nice ^^

I have been trying ZZ for a while, but my inspection was too long, but now with this tutorial I can do it much faster  Thanks!

Edit: 20.18 solve already 
Edit2: 19.86 
19.06

Need to learn more ZBLL >.<


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice and helpful, thanks!


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dang it, you beat me to it 
Good job explaining it though...


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done sir, but I figured out my own way of solving the EOline. Your method for solving 2 bad edges is weird. My method is a lot easier, at least for me, let me keep working on my EOline, and then I'll write up a paragraph or two on it. By the way, the jargon isn't helping at all "DF, DB" and wht's this talk of R/O and G/B


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 18, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Well done sir, but I figured out my own way of solving the EOline. Your method for solving 2 bad edges is weird. My method is a lot easier, at least for me, let me keep working on my EOline, and then I'll write up a paragraph or two on it. By the way, the jargon isn't helping at all "DF, DB" and wht's this talk of R/O and G/B


.............lol


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> .............lol



is this a "byu is a noob at EO" lol or another kind of lol.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh god I was not expecting that voice.. lol


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Well done sir, but *I figured out my own way of solving the EOline.* Your _method for solving 2 bad edges is weird_. My method is a lot easier, at least for me, let me keep working on my EOline, and then *I'll write up a paragraph or two on it*. By the way, *the jargon isn't helping at all "DF, DB" and wht's this talk of R/O and G/B*



Referring to the bolded statement: Why did you ask for a tutorial then?

Referring to the italicized statement: It's not weird. It's the optimal solution.

Referring to the underlined statement: There's no "method" to flip 2 bad edges. There's no easier or harder "method". There are only two things involved, understanding edge orientation and its definition (in ZZ) and *intuition*. All that said, *I hereby formally request for your description and explanation for your "method" for flipping 2 bad edges.*

Referring to the bolded and italicized statement: Please do. I'd love to see your insights.

Referring to the bolded and underlined statement: byu didn't deserve that for these videos. _You_ don't make any sense here, if he's not supposed to refer to a piece by its position or its color, how is he supposed to refer to it in the first place? Pointing really doesn't help because the cube is tilted and rotated so much that no one really remembers where he last pointed. Tell me how you're gonna refer to any given piece now.

(Warned by mod. Nasty rant deleted.)


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 18, 2009)

I too flipped out on him in another thread.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 18, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > .............lol
> ...



Another kind 

Good tutorial byu 



*EDIT*: Comment on the EO recognition. For the U/D faces its a nice concise technique, only focusing on 2-clues revealing bad edges. If the same concept is applied to the mid-slice edges then exactly the same rules apply as for U/D. You'd look first at the F/B faces of the mid-slice edges, L/R immediately means bad. For remaining mid-slice edges look at L/R and if you see U/D its bad.

The nice thing about this technique is its minimal use of rules. Basically it reduces to: *on first face: L/R = bad, on second face U/D = bad*. The rules can be stated more concretely as:

For U/D: L/R on top = bad, U/D on side = bad
For mid: L/R on F/B = bad, U/D on side = bad

The current technique I use uses all available information you get from looking at the first face. For example: Look at U/D, L/R = bad, U/D = good and F/B = check sides. The advantage is there's less chance that you'll need to look round the sides, but the downside is there are more rules, which means more info to process.



*EDIT 2*: Comment on the solution. Its a classic EO+Line solve, which is deffo recommended for beginners. If you work on integrating the line into the solve you might do something like: D F' R2 U D' F'. The initial D turn means that when the second batch of edges is eliminated a D' will be used, placing UB. F' then places DF into a group-1 position while eliminating 3 edges (creating 1). The rest places the final edges into F (also placing DB), and the final F' eliminates the final four while completing the line.

Generally, with 6-edge cases its more efficient to use a 3+3 strategy than a 4+2. Ie you eliminate 3 bad edges, while crating one on the first F/B turn. This leaves an easy 4-edge case. On a lot of 6 edge cases three will already be on F/B, meaning you can almost visualise it as a 4-edge case (with the initial F/B turn already done).


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good Job BYU on explaining it, you have a few minor variations in your rules than I do, but it all turns out the same (If we can both solve EO, which I'm 101% sure of).
Do you always try to find the optimal case for EO solving or the one with the fastest fingertricks?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2009)

ummm you said yellow line instead of white...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 19, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Well done sir, *but I figured out my own way of solving the EOline.* Your method for solving 2 bad edges is weird. My method is a lot easier, at least for me, let me keep working on my EOline, and then I'll write up a paragraph or two on it. By the way, the jargon isn't helping at all "DF, DB" and wht's this talk of R/O and G/B



Elaborate please.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 19, 2009)

Everyone seems to like 4weeksAndImSub60
Unfortunately, I don't have much time to watch the full tutorial (I know...only 5 minutes...). I looked at the first part and it is coolioz (I like bright backgrounds and people I know).


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done sir, *but I figured out my own way of solving the EOline.* Your method for solving 2 bad edges is weird. My method is a lot easier, at least for me, let me keep working on my EOline, and then I'll write up a paragraph or two on it. By the way, the jargon isn't helping at all "DF, DB" and wht's this talk of R/O and G/B
> ...



Yes, I will... perhaps you didn't see that I said "let me keep working on my EOline, and then I'll write a paragraph or two on it.." You guys should really stop attacking me, because I haven't done nothing to any of you unless of course you insulted me first. 

Also, to the person who wrote a few blocks, I don't want to get into anymore arguments on here. You may not realize, but at the time I asked him for a tutorial I didn't know how to flip all 'bad' edges. In 1 day, I learned how to fix those bad edges. That means, while he was composing his video, I learned how to fix the 'bad' edges and thus I responded in a manner that the video was unnecessary. But still, the video was good, and it will be useful for everyone who is interested in learning ZZ. I respect the guy for taking the time to make the video, but again, I learned how to fix 'bad' edges before he posted the video. Don't try and bust my balls because I figured out my own way on solving EOline. 

Wow, okay, I actually read all your blocks... and now you provoked it. 

"You don't make any sense here, if he's not supposed to refer to a piece by its position or its color, how the hell is he supposed to refer to it in the first place?" 

I don't know why you are saying this. If this has to do with the R/O or DF or whatever, please... I'd like elaboration on what the acronyms stand for. Not some ******* remark like you just posted. 

"And by the way, shut up already about your BS about "figuring out" how to determine EO on your own. You didn't, and admit it. If you did determine it on your own, you'd know what a correctly oriented edge is, and if you do, you'd know what a misoriented edge is, and if you know what these two are, you could easily turn one into the other. So admit that you read it off somewhere, understood the procedures/steps needed to determine EO, but didn't understand the part on how to flip them, so you requested for help here. Just admit that you didn't figure any of this out on your own."

I did figure it out on my own. The reason me requesting the tutorial is because I couldn't find one in the first place. So how did I go about figuring it out on my own? Well... I just scrambled the cube using nothing but L, U and R moves thereby rendering an EOline and thereafter I examined each edge and it was then that was able to distinguish a 'bad' edge from a 'good' edge. So.. just STFU and stop assuming that I did a whole bunch of research. I boast about being a good, quick learner, because I am one *******. So, again.. I taught myself EOline... I just needed someone to explain the benefits and what it does, and I figured out the rest, kind of like F2L.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 19, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> I boast about being a good, quick learner, because I am one *******.



It comes as some surprise then, that given a whole lifetime, you still haven't learned value of humility


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 19, 2009)

@ 4weeksAndImSub60 -
I haven't said anything demeaning to you, and that post about your EOline method was out of interest. The comments I made were to byu, not you. R/O means Red/Orange, as in an EOline with white on the bottom and red or orange as F/B, which mean front and back. 

Maybe you should stop defending yourself from things that aren't even an attack and you'll find that people won't attack you. I would just expect some common courtesy. I'm not asking you to worship me, but 'Yes, I will... perhaps you didn't see that I said "let me keep working on my EOline, and then I'll write a paragraph or two on it.." ' isn't the best way to say it.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 20, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> You guys should really stop attacking me, because *I haven't done nothing to any of you *unless of course you insulted me first.
> ...
> "You don't make any sense here, if he's not supposed to refer to a piece by its position or its color, how the hell is he supposed to refer to it in the first place?"
> 
> I don't know why you are saying this. If this has to do with the R/O or DF or whatever, please... I'd like elaboration on what the acronyms stand for. Not some ******* remark like you just posted.



First of all, you're language isn't as clear as it can be, (as noted by the bold)
Second of all, the reason that you DO refer to the "O/G" piece as "DF" is because EVERYONE should know notation, or else you wouldn't be on the forum, if you didn't know what "DF" means, if you know notation, you can EASILY figure it out, you don't have to post "Why not just refer to it as ..." 
ALSO, pieces can move, If I do R' on that cube, the DF piece will STILL STAY THE SAME, but the O/G piece could have been on FR and gotten moved to DR. If you're refering to pieces by their colors, you would have to make up some kind of case for EVERY ONE of the permutations that the edges can be flipped in, because in EO, you're looking for ORIENTATION (hence Edge Orientation {line}) NOT different individual pieces.
Rant finished *phew*

I really like this tutorial  I'm going to favorite it 

@Voldemort Nice way of handling it  I just got a little annoyed ^^there^^


----------



## James (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the good tutorial. However, when you have eight bad edges, what about moving all of the good ones out of F/B and then turning both F and B? It takes longer to set up, but I find it much easier to keep track of 4 edges rather than eight.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 24, 2009)

James said:


> Thanks for the good tutorial. However, when you have eight bad edges, what about moving all of the good ones out of F/B and then turning both F and B? It takes longer to set up, but I find it much easier to keep track of 4 edges rather than eight.



I do this for 10 bad edges (ie move the two good ones out of F/B), but tend not to for 8, because of the reason you hi lighted - its often less efficient. When there are 8 bad edges, there is a high chance that four are already placed in F/B. When this is the case, imagine the set of four in F/B are already eliminated and plan for the next 4.


----------



## Samlambert (Jun 24, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should really stop attacking me, because I haven't done nothing to any of you unless of course you insulted me first.
> ...



If you want to be an ass about grammar, at least try not to make stupid mistakes like that.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 25, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> If you want to be an ass about grammar, at least try not to make stupid mistakes like that.



Sorry, I was in such a rage, I didn't check my grammar.
I apologize for such an offensive mistake


----------

